# Is is even possible?



## NamesBC (Sep 14, 2001)

I have a simple question: Is it possible to change the the Save and Open dialog boxes in Mac OS X? I have some really cool ideas to completely replace them, but without extensions I have no idea where to start; or if even I could start. Ideas anybody?

BC

P.S. I will post an example of my idea as soon as I finish formulating it.


----------



## NamesBC (Sep 15, 2001)

It seems as though no one knows the answer to my question. After some resaerch I was thinking that maybe Notification Mananger could work. I "Register" to recieve all "Save" events from "All Applications" and when that happens, switch to my custom Save application. it wouldn't be modifying the existing Save windows, but it may server my purpose. Does anyone know about Notification Manager? And on another subject, does anyone know where the Finder's nib file is? Does it have one? Can I modify it? Can I modify the code? Anyone?

BC


----------



## NamesBC (Sep 15, 2001)

Oh yeah, here is my idea.(See attached image, it's long and thin, but I assume everyone can mangage.) Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Forgetting everything that you know about current Save boxes, would combining the Finder and the Save boxes into one interface be an easier and more understandable way? Would you like to use my interface? Any additions? Modifications? Should I scrap the idea?(I won't even if you tell me to  )

BC


----------



## NamesBC (Sep 15, 2001)

I guess I didn't attach it. Well, here is where it is 
Click here to see the New Save Box 

BC


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 15, 2001)

Nice idea, but this would mean re-writing the Finder. I doubt Apple would do this anyway, as it throws out most of the Mac ideas and Mac OS X already has Sheets in apps that use them. This is just my opinion. I do, however, like the 'drawers'. Put this in the OS X finder, and allow you to Drag&Drop into it, that would be cool!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 16, 2001)

Whoa, that's pretty cool.  Unfortunately, Apple would have to do that.  The Finder is a Carbon app, so it doesn't have any nibs.

You could send it in as a feature request, though.

The only problem I see with it is that there's no way to rename a file the way you have it set up.  There's plenty of times that I open up an app, make a new document, and do stuff with it, then save it - but when ya do this, the default name is usually Untitled.  With your implementation, there's no way to change the name before you save it.  The only way would be to do it via the Finder...that would add an extra step, and personally would annoy the heck outta me


----------



## NamesBC (Sep 17, 2001)

I never thought of renaming the files, thanks DarkShadow. Fortunetly it is an easy fix that doesn't require me to even change my picture, just my idea. You could click on the name in the drawer(pane) and change the name just like in the Finder, it could even be automaticly selected for you so that annoying problem would be fixed. I'll update the image soon to make it clearer.

BC

P.S. Newer Carbon style apps do have nibs. Check out the developer website and download the Moon Travel pdf.


----------



## NamesBC (Sep 17, 2001)

I updated the picture and added to the end a design that would work without modifing the Finder.

BC

P.S. It is at http://homepage.mac.com/namesbc/.Public/New Save Box.jpg for all those who don't want to look backwards in the thread.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 17, 2001)

Whoa, even better!  Very nice!  Man, you just came up with a solution to something you probably hadn't even thought of with that external app of yours - a way to open up a file in the program you want, regardless of creater/code or file extension.  That's something just about everyone using OS X has been grumbling about - there's no easy way to get a certain file (or files) to open up in a certain app.  I'd say go for the external app, even if you do figure out how to tell the Finder directly how to do it.  It would make life much simpler for lots of users!

Plus, programmers could take advantage of the app to use as their open/save dialog instead of the standard ones.  I know I would. 

Oh yeah, and I know Carbon apps can have nibs.  I tend to think of these as "unamed hybrids," though.  They're not straight Carbon apps anymore, but they definitely don't have anything to do with Cocoa, either.  'Course, I wasn't thinking of that when I said it, but the Finder doesn't have nibs, so I'm covered.


----------

